# Google- Talk and diet plan for IBS sufferers at Airedale Hospital - Ilkley Gazette



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Talk and diet plan for IBS sufferers at Airedale Hospital*
*Ilkley Gazette*
The focus will be on *irritable bowel syndrome* at a talk on Tuesday, May 7, from 10.30am to 11.45am in the lecture theatre at Airedale Hospital. Specialist dietician Nick Bergin will talk about *irritable bowel syndrome* and a new service at Airedale *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

